# Wind Generator



## metinoenal (25. November 2002)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Frage°!!!

Kann ich einen Windgenerator _basteln mit dem ich 220 Volt herstellen könnte?

Ich möchte nur wissen ob ich und wie ich einen Generator umbauen oder neu erstellen kann um 220 Volt herstellen zu können!!

Danke


----------



## Robert Martinu (25. November 2002)

Grundsätzlich funktioniert das mit jedem Generator. Du musst nur aufpassen, dass die Wicklungen die Spannung aushalten und die mechanische Konstruktion der Fliehkraft gewachsen ist.

Du musst nur die richtige Drehzahl einstellen (schwankt mit dem entnommenen Strom -> Innenwiderstand).
Bei einem Windgenerator macht man das über eine Änderung des Anstellwinkels der Blätter und einem (Schalt-)Getriebe.


Du könntest auch einen Fahrraddynamo an einen umgedrehten Trafo hängen und durch kräftiges Kurbeln Einiges an Spannung produzieren - als vorbereitender Schauversuch gar nicht so schlecht, auch wenn die maximale Leistung nicht soo berauschend ist.  

Wenn du dann noch eine bestimmte Frequenz willst müsstest du bei einem solchen Generator elektronisch umrichten - wenn du einen echten Sinus als Spannungsform brauchst ist das die Herausforderung dabei.


 Schliess das Teil aber blos nicht ans Stromnetz an! 
Selbst wenn du genau die Spannung der Stromwerke erwischt (selten genau 230V) wird dir Phasenlage, Spannungsform & Frequenz im Idealfall nur eine Sicherung rauswerfen, im schlimmsten Fall wird das E-Werk recht böse auch dich (von Gefahr für deine Gesundheit mal abgeshen; die hast du bei 230V sowieso immer).


----------

